# Best 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 cubes on Lightake?



## olekosun (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't know anything about bigger cubes (bigger than 3x3x3). I really didn't care anyway. I ever got a Rubik's brand 4x4x4, it broke, and since then I have only been playing with my 3x3x3 cube.

I'm interested in bigger cubes again, so can anyone help me out on choosing the right ones? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shortey (Sep 8, 2010)

Maru and V-Cube.


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 8, 2010)

maru 4x4 and vcube 5


----------



## Systemdertoten (Sep 8, 2010)

Maru and V-cube 5

[/thread]


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 8, 2010)

YJ5


----------



## TrollingHard (Sep 8, 2010)

Lightake doesn't sell Maru anymore.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Sep 8, 2010)

TrollingHard said:


> Lightake doesn't sell Maru anymore.


Damn :fp


----------



## maggot (Sep 8, 2010)

qj or mini qj and vcube 5 lol (YJ5 is also good, but of course i dont reccomend these KO cube)


----------



## olekosun (Sep 9, 2010)

Damn, vcube 5 is pretty expensive. 
Luckily there's a KO by YJ, I'll buy the YJ one.
(on a side note: are there KO's of the 7x7x7 cube yet?  )

Is the tiled 4x4 qj as fast as the stickered one?
Cause I'll get the tiled one then, so I don't screw up the stickers after some weeks.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Sep 9, 2010)

The QJ 4x4x4 is alright...it's a much looser version of the Meffert's 4x4x4. If you want the Maru, you'll have to hit DealExtreme.com (patent dispute with Verdes, which is interesting, considering that V-Cube doesn't sell a 4x4x4 yet). Lightake is working on getting the DaYan 4x4x4s.


----------

